# weather



## madarcher427 (Feb 2, 2010)

how much does the weather influence coyote hunting ? is it better to call on a cloudy day ? & what about the temp ?


----------



## passthru79 (Mar 3, 2010)

As far as sunny or cloudy I havent seen much of a difference. I prefer cloudy just for the fact you have a little more options as far as setting up. Its kinda hard to set up on the east side of a tree in the morning and stay out of the sun on a clear day. Yotes sure dont seem to like coming over the hill and seeing you sitting there with the sun beating down on you. From my experience the colder the better when it comes to using distress sounds. Coyotes mating season just so happens to fall right around the coldest part of the year so mixing distress and coyote vocalazations work great up through march. The colder it gets the more coyotes need to feed in order to survive. Im fairly new to yote hunting but I am a very experienced deer hunter. With that being said, the way I see it. Coyotes are just like deer once they have their winter coats on and that temp gets warming up they dont want to exsurt themselves much.


----------

